# [EVDL] openBMS



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Looks nice. I have used the LTC6802 myself and it's a great part. 

My only concerns would be the lack of proper creepage & clearance distance across the isolation barrier and lack of fuses, but both are easily remedied.

-Ben



> [email protected] wrote:
> 
> > From: Paul Wujek <[email protected]>
> > Date: January 12, 2012 9:07:07 PM EST
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Since it's an open-source project you should send your suggestions to
the project leaders.

On 12-01-16 03:17 PM, Ben Apollonio wrote:
> Looks nice. I have used the LTC6802 myself and it's a great part. 
>
> My only concerns would be the lack of proper creepage & clearance distance across the isolation barrier and lack of fuses, but both are easily remedied.
>
> -Ben
>
>


> [email protected] wrote:
> >
> >> From: Paul Wujek <[email protected]>
> >> Date: January 12, 2012 9:07:07 PM EST
> ...


----------

